# Re-upholstering my regal



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, i had the stock grey leather pillow tops, but the rear seat bottom is tore up as well as the drivers seat, so i decided to take some extra seats i had and tear them at the seams to use as patterns to make my own seat covers. I'm staying with the stock look and hopefully i'll keep the pillow tops. I'm using white & black vinyl(for the piping), and extra foam for the seat bottom. Sewing everything myself on a machine(including the plastic piping so i can color match my door panels). I've done door panels, sunvisors, shift boots, and stuff like that before but never a project this big. Will post up more pics as it progresses, but so far everything lines up perfect :biggrin: 

(all i got so far is the rear seat bottom almost complete, just need to sew the front panel on and the stock piping to the bottom edge and then hog ring it to the seat frame)


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

keep us posted homey


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

attack that mutha homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Aight, well that front face piece was a pain in the ass to get all lined up and tight. Added 1/2" thick foam to the top and frnt of the seat for a tighter look. Not sure if i'm going to use the 4 buttons(2 on each side) like it is on the stock seat, i may just leave it flat and plain. I'll post a pic of the bottom seat completed tomorrow. Then on to the seat back.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got delayed, will have pics of the rear seat bottom and upper door panels up tomorrow homies.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 7 2005, 03:18 AM~4153424
> *Got delayed, will have pics of the rear seat bottom and upper door panels up tomorrow homies.
> *



lets see those pics and ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Aight, well i'll definately have some pics up tomorrow. Not sure if i'm going to do the rear pillow top part of the seat and the front seats yet though since sewing really isn't my thing. I'll probably just do a smooth basic rear seat cover first and then decide on the fronts.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

This makes me want to do mine. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's the bottom portion of the back seat i just recovered next to the stock grey leather one that looked like the previous owner may have had a cigar burning on the seat and then put it out with a cup of coffee :uh: (really nasty shit).


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

lookin good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks homie. Sewing really isn't my thing but i think it came out pretty damm good, and the only parts that didn't come out the way i wanted won't be visible when its in the car anyways.

I made some buttons with the same material i used for the piping/cord. Think i should put 2 in each side or just leave it alone for a smoother look?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Edit: pics of the back aren't coming out for some reason


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

should have those and pics of the door panels up tomorrow


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

It looks good but I think you should put the buttons it will put some character in the blank spots. keep up the good work homeboy


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, i just didn't want the material to bunch up, more of a smooth look. I probably won't have any buttons on the rear seatback either that i'm currently redoing.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Still working on the seats but i've got the top of the door panels, the rear side panels, and the insert on the center console done in black vinyl.


----------



## staniewski (Jan 23, 2006)

:0 good job man


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## boombox (Jan 30, 2006)

do you have a step by step for doing dat


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boombox_@Feb 1 2006, 07:42 PM~4753862
> *do you have a step by step for doing dat
> *


Yeah, take your old material off(remove the hog rings). then use a seam ripper along the seams of the old seat covers, lay those out against your new material and trace them along with where the old seam was. Then cut your new pieces and start sewing your piping to it, and just continue...kind of like "installation is the reverse of removal". It'll take a lot of time if your not familiar with a sewing machine. also make sure to get the correct needles for the machine and upholstery thread, and re-use the burlap piece from the old covers that most likely is the piece that the hog rings were clamped on to hold the covers tight.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

shit looks good homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 9 2006, 12:01 AM~4808085
> *shit looks good homie
> *


Thanks, now all i need is to get the pillow tops done :uh: :uh: (which looks like a lot of work to get everything lined up).


----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice.

We are busy ourselves doing the upholstery and i can tell you it's a pain in the butt :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Blacked out rear side windows with carpet that matches rear deck(due to the roadster top) and black vinyl inserts for the rear seat side panels, and the four 6" by 9's in rear deck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Some matching black in the center console and upper door panels


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

New front seats coming soon.


----------

